# american eagle 16 flats questions



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't want to rain on your parade... but you might want to read this current thread over on Florida Sportsman.... The really specific bad stuff that was reported on line was lost when they lost their archive a few years back, but this should give you a small idea of the Eagle's fine reputation...

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?106077-Need-advice-on-a-Eagle-flats-boat-ASAP


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Don't want to rain on your parade... but you might want to read this current thread over on Florida Sportsman....  The really specific bad stuff that was reported on line was lost when they lost their archive a few years back, but this should give you a small idea of the Eagle's fine reputation...
> 
> http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?106077-Need-advice-on-a-Eagle-flats-boat-ASAP


Just to clarify I believe the op was referring to american eagle canoes and not the eagle boats you have referenced. I owned an american eagle canoe and it was a nice litle canoe.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

American eagle is located over in rockledge or cocoa. I stopped by there a couple years ago.
Just don't want to watch a local business get slammed by accidental association.


----------



## angegen1 (Apr 9, 2013)

yes i am refering to the american eagle 16 flats series fishing canoe located in coco.its a step up from the canoe i have now just want some first hand accounts on it.thanks


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a 14 ft square stern. Good little canoe for the flats. The 16 with decks looks nice. It would be ideal to add a 14 inch bow casting platform on the rear deck as a mini tower.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it's a canoe you're talking about... Hope it's a great one for your needs. 

The Eagle skiffs were such bad boats that most of us feel a duty to warn folks who might not know anything about them. 

Been years since I was in a canoe up in the small quick rivers of north Alabama. I remember those days fondly (it was only fifty years ago and we never made it down any river without going for a swim....).


----------



## tdg (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking at these myself, looks good and is 50 pounds lighter then the Highsider Gheenoe.


----------



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

Funny... I just bought one of these last weekend :http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1375970637

Unfortunately, I can't answer your question just yet because I haven't had time this week to take it out alone, with gear. Last weekend, my girl and I went out just to cruise around. I can report that with her standing on the front platform and me on the rear one, the center of gravity of the boat was pretty high and she was, as they say, pretty "tippy". Not too tippy that I wasn't comfortable to move around on the back, but when I moved, she wasn't too happy up front. With her standing on the lower floor and me standing on the rear platform, it was very stable for both of us. My goal is to take it out alone this weekend and get a better feel for the boat with gear up front and me standing/casting from the rear deck.


----------



## angegen1 (Apr 9, 2013)

i went to the shop in cocoa last week and met with chuck,hes a real nice guy and answerd all my questions.you have endles,s color options and he will do a little customizing,gonna place my order on monday .i want to try a kay noe poling platform on it but dont know if it will work out.will be putting a riptide 45 up front with a wheelchair battery,a 6hp tohatshu on the back a popup nav light front and a fold down anchor light in the back with a couple led strip lights.all hooked to a four gang panel


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had one for a few years. It floated in spit and poled like a dream. I would have one again if I lived near a NMZ. 

We used to take it to the spring to go swimming and im 200 pounds and could pull myself in over the side from overhead water with no problem. they are mega stable.

Had three people and a 100 quart cooler full to the brim in it one time and it actually handle all we threw at her without sinking


----------



## angegen1 (Apr 9, 2013)

i talked to chuck about doing another 16 footer with reenforced sides and a coffen box with a grab bar he said he can do it.i cant believe the canoes arent more popular i should be getting mine next sunday


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The square stern canoes aren't as popular simply due to speed. They are awesome little boats for poking around within a mile or two of the launch. However a Gheenoe is more versatile because you can run a bigger motor and go further faster. Some worry about stability, but that is a eye of the beholder thing.

Nate


----------

